# Beginners Questions: Mulch below hives?



## HeffsBStuff (Mar 18, 2013)

I am getting my nucs in a couple of weeks and have built my hive stand. I would like to keep the grass from growing up around the hives, mowing around them doesn't sound like a great idea..... I am going to run top entrances but I still want easy access around the hives to work them. I have a couple of ideas but I'm sure this has been figured out by much more experienced beekeepers than myself. Mulch seemed like a good idea except I have noticed that the wood mulch I use has a tendency to attracts a lot of ants and this may be a problem (I'm guessing). I thought about some corrugated tin that I have lying around placed under the hives but I think that will get entirely too hot. How about some lime? Or maybe a combination of the above. I may be overthinking this but anyone have any thoughts? Thanks in advance!


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

A sheet of plastic covered with scrap carpet.


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

Carpet and much allow SHB to mature if they are in your are as they are here in Ky
I use scraps of drywall it smothers the grass and the PH kills the SHB
Good Luck, Mike


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

mike haney said:


> Carpet and much allow SHB to mature


Is this true of carpet? I might need to re-think.


----------



## Don'tWorryBeeHappy (May 13, 2011)

I found an old tarp covered with cheap crushed stones worked well. I had weeds that would sprout in my mulch and by mid-summer, I was spending more time than I wanted pulling weeds from all around and under the hives because mulch didn't stop 'em


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

I put down a sheet of single-ply roofing and then covered it with mulch. I build my stands legs to be "ant proof". We'll see.......


----------



## HeffsBStuff (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks for all of the ideas. What is your plan for "ant proof" legs, I've heard of legs set in pans of oil? I was thinking of smearing some petroleum jelly around each leg half way up to create a barrier, not really sure if this will work but it works on our hummingbird feeders. Also was thinking of some diatomaceous earth sprinkled around the soil periodically. I sure have a lot to learn, oh well, I guess you have to take it one step at a time.

As my grandfather used to ask me: How do you eat an elephant? One bite at a time


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

>  What is your plan for "ant proof" legs, I've heard of legs set in pans of oil?

Here's a thread with instructions and photos of an "ant proof" hive stand:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...tand-Actually-Works!&highlight=hive+stand+ant


----------



## Ttankofish1 (Feb 15, 2013)

I was hoping to leave grass around my hives. Thought I would cut as close as possible without making them mad and finishing up in a little darkness with a weed wacker. Is this a bad idea?


----------



## HeffsBStuff (Mar 18, 2013)

Rader Sidetrack,

Much thanks for this "ant proof" hive stand link. This is a great idea, I will have to incorporate it into my existing stands but I think it can be done. 

I'm thinking of maybe a layer of lime under the stands, I know when it gets wet it gets very hard and grass won't grow through it for a while, and maybe the change in pH will help with small hive beetles as Mike Haney stated above...... I'm not sure small hive beetles are in my area but I would think they are. Weed wacker at night is going to be plan B.


----------



## Sharpbees (Jun 26, 2012)

You can use agricultural lime about 1'deep, it'll help control SHB larvae and will make the PH of the ground so alkaline that nothing will grow under the hives.


----------



## Sharpbees (Jun 26, 2012)

Ttankofish1 said:


> I was hoping to leave grass around my hives. Thought I would cut as close as possible without making them mad and finishing up in a little darkness with a weed wacker. Is this a bad idea?


Bees will come out in the dark the only difference is you can't see them. I weed eat very early in the mornings before the bees start flying.


----------



## Ttankofish1 (Feb 15, 2013)

That's even better as long as I can do it.what about if your bees are fairly calm doing it during daytime? Will this get them mad and make them more agresive toward protecting the hive


----------



## ThatBe (Feb 5, 2010)

I push mow and weed whack right up next to the hives, as long as you don't bump or vibrate them they don't seem to 
care, but I wear a veil and take a smoker anyway since I usually trip and knock one!


----------



## Sharpbees (Jun 26, 2012)

I weed eat with no problems anytime during the day, as long as the bees are working they don't really notice just wear a veil because with a weed eater running you can't hear a mad bee. I also have a smoker going just in case. As far as making them aggressive I've never had a problem but I only have to weed eat once or twice a month. It might if you were weed eating every few days.


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

The reaction to weedeaters and mowers depends a lot on the season. during a dearth in the summer when they are being probed by robbers and in the fall when hornets and yellowjackets get serious about robbing they can make a hive VERY aggressive, sometimes for DAYS.
unless your hives are isolated this is a bad idea. hives that are passive toward them all year can get very aggressive from them when the next round of workers from a different layer of drone sperm hatch.
carpet on the ground is an excellent way to gather fishing worms and crickets just flip it back and look under it. pretty nurturing for SHB too.


----------



## curios1 (Jul 2, 2012)

i just let the grass grow. what gets in the way i grab a handfull and yank.


----------



## throrope (Dec 18, 2008)

I have weed mat and a layer of wood chips. The mat lets rain through, the chips keep out light and the combination makes it tough for weeds. Looks nice. How or if that deals with SBH? Who knows. I read somewhere they travel near as far as the bees.


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

yep where i live near a swamp and woods you can see them flying around the hive. no need to make it easy on 'em though


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

HeffsBStuff said:


> Thanks for all of the ideas. What is your plan for "ant proof" legs, I've heard of legs set in pans of oil? I was thinking of smearing some petroleum jelly around each leg half way up to create a barrier, not really sure if this will work but it works on our hummingbird feeders. Also was thinking of some diatomaceous earth sprinkled around the soil periodically. I sure have a lot to learn, oh well, I guess you have to take it one step at a time.
> 
> As my grandfather used to ask me: How do you eat an elephant? One bite at a time



Sorry it took me so long to get back to you. Looks like the answer was delivered though. I used 4" PVC endcaps inverted on galvanized legs with grease up in them. You can see them in this picture.


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

Lazer , real nice fence you got there , how deep did you go with the post and how did you dig your holes ,do you have a fencer , looks like your ready for the bears , I need a fence also , any tips welcome.


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

laketrout said:


> Lazer , real nice fence you got there , how deep did you go with the post and how did you dig your holes ,do you have a fencer , looks like your ready for the bears , I need a fence also , any tips welcome.


Thank you Laketrout. The posts are 8'-0" long and 32" deep. That was as deep as the gas powered auger I have would go. Had the handles sitting on the ground. I bought everything from Tractor Supply. You'll notice that I alternated hot-ground-hot-ground. I did not want to rely only on a bears paws grounding out on the soil. I have it baited with bacon right now in hopes that the bears will get shocked in their mouths. Each wire has a ratchet for keeping it banjo string tight. Different than a deer fence where you want it to "move" when a deer hits it. This needs to get down to the skin through thick fur when yogi visits. I have a DC controller under the plastic tub. Bees arrive next weekend. Feel free to contact me and we can discuss what I did in detail if it will help you. Check out my other pictures:

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?279167-Bee-ware-Bear!


----------



## mmmooretx (Jun 4, 2012)

I use the same type of hive stands, Charlie B stuff I think, and put the fiberglass weed cloth under the hive. I use SBB, Country Rubes, bottoms and have started, 2 months ago, using their new Freeman oil trays. We have a big SHB problem in Houston and this seems to keep them in control, along with strong hives.


----------

